# Who is going to fylde this Sunday?



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

I am going


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

sadley am working saturday night so may be in bed all day sunday


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Me and The Boo will be there :thumbup:
Will be nice to see you and Master Stanley


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

We'll be there! Not showing as we're on the committee, but will be stewarding and am the first aider.


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> Me and The Boo will be there :thumbup:
> Will be nice to see you and Master Stanley


See you there


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I will be there with Cleo! 

See you all there


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Just back from the Flyde Show, had a good morning. Cleo came 1st in PG and RBOB.

Was lovely to see Linda and Boo, and also meet Leafy and Stan the gorgeous pug!

The show was busy, and the committee had worked hard putting it all together. :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Well done ! Did you see any shelties or collies there?


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi, thank you . I didn't notice any Shelties but I saw a few Collies.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

great . i di post the show on my collie forum hoping to get some entries for CE1985F


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

From looking at the catalogue there was about 9 collies entered so you must have done the trick


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

It was lovely seeing Cleo again and meeting Stan for the first time.
I had a great time, Boogie was very naughty in a Sami, up to monkey business sort of way, in my face and full of badness, lots of attitude, just what I was hoping for as he emerges from the teenage "Big Girls Blouse" faze :thumbup: Now all I have to do is get some controlled attitude 
There were a couple of Shelties, I think and a fair Rough Collie entry.
The committee did a great job :thumbup: and only 15 minutes from home; what more could you ask for :thumbup:


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

It was nice to meet linda, boogie, Kate and cleo (love cleo's tongue). Stan got reserve in pug open but didn't come anywhere in veteran. A lady pug came first in that. I'm still learning and trying to get stan to stand at the end is hard work, he always wants to look at the judge head on. I'll get practising. We had a lovely day though and it was nice to chat to the other puggy owners and get tips about owning a puppy (that's something for the future)

Stan has been snoring for about 2 hours now

See you both soon


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you all. It was a great day, long and tiring for the committee, but well worth it in the end.

Thanks dexter, we had a few shelties and a number of collies.

I'll be posting a copy of the cat with all the results on our website tonight after work.


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

CE1985F said:


> Thank you all. It was a great day, long and tiring for the committee, but well worth it in the end.
> 
> Thanks dexter, we had a few shelties and a number of collies.
> 
> I'll be posting a copy of the cat with all the results on our website tonight after work.


Please can you tell me your website address.

Thanks

Alethea


----------



## CE1985F (Jun 27, 2011)

leafy said:


> Please can you tell me your website address.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alethea


I've now got the completed catologue with all the results up on the website. We're just wait for the photo's of BIS and BPIS.

The link to our website is :-

Show results - FYLDE KENNEL ASSOCIATION


----------

